
LIVE Stream: Man Attempts to Climb Trump Tower in NYC - obilgic
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_QobWf20dXs
======
pavel_lishin
I don't want to give a channel named "Donald Trump Speeches & Events 2.0" any
views.

